# Retired US Government Employees Living in Greece



## macingreece (Sep 22, 2014)

Greetings! Next week, my wife, youngest child, and I are moving to Thessaloniki for two years to study at Aristotle University. I am wondering if anyone in the forum is a retired US federal employee, like myself. I want to learn whether the pension to US federal employees is taxed by the Greek government. Per the tax treaty with the US (posted on the US IRS website) it is supposed to be excluded for taxation by the Greek government (though, of course the US government taxes it).

Thank you!


----------

